# LS1013F SAW



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

From the picture I'm surprised the saw works as well as you say. But it is pretty. ;-)


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Well that's definitely a better picture than the other review of this product.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

where do you mount the blade? I can see why the dust collection is inferior!


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I have never seen a Living saw!!!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

a floral design saw… how pretty


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Grumpygramps - do they give you a hard time all the time? I agree - this is a great saw. Very accurate cuts.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought the 10" sliding Makita back in 94 to replace a Sears Radial junk and it has been a precision tool always a pleasure to use (say it every time), still have not changed the blade after thousands of cuts the surface is square and mirror finish you would scratch it if you sanded the cut!....hard to belive but true. Can not speak of the new ones but my old one is sweet money well spent it was not cheap but well worth it
jeffrey p


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

GREAT REVIEW, NICE PICTURE, BUT WHY ARE WE YELLING!?


----------

